
Warp 10, the Most Advanced Time Series Platform, Release 2.4.0 - telecoteco
https://blog.senx.io/warp-10-release-2-4-0/
======
pp-ir
the most interesting is that you can follow the core company beer consumption
in your grafana... [https://blog.senx.io/grafana-beertender-
dashboard/](https://blog.senx.io/grafana-beertender-dashboard/)

(read tokens are still valid)

